# Uma Mercedes / Uma Ferrari



## Alentugano

Pessoal, alguém me sabe explicar a razão por que no Brasil dizem "comprei *uma* Mercedes" ou "dirigi *uma* Ferrari"? Ou seja, porque se usa o feminino nesses casos? Usa-se só em relação a algumas marcas? Já sei que "fusca" é masculino.


----------



## anaczz

Não são todos que dizem assim.
Eu, por exemplo, diria um mercedes e um ferrari.
Não seriam, talvez, os homens apaixonados por esses carros que acabam por identificá-los como sendo do sexo feminino? 
De qualquer forma, não lembro de muitas outras marcas que sejam citadas no feminino, além de Mercedes, Ferrari, Masserati e BMW (todos carros de sonhos).


----------



## Brass

Oi, Alentugano.

Uma possível explicação estaria em nossas raízes italianas, que nos levam a entender um(a) Ferrari como "una macchina" e, por extensão, algumas outras "máquinas" também ficaram no feminino (Ferraris, Lamborghinis, Mercedes, BMWs).
(Em tempo: annaczz, como você pôde escrever "Ferrari" com minúscula? Sacrilégio!)


----------



## Macunaíma

Boa pergunta. Eu também digo uma Ferrari, uma Mercedes, um Audi, uma BMW, um Land Rover, um Porsche, um Hummer, etc. Não sei a raiz dessa inconsistência de gênero ao tratar a frota da minha garagem . 

Acho que falar em "raízes italianas" só faria sentido em São Paulo e no Sul, e nem vejo como plausível a teoria. É um daqueles casos inexplicáveis mesmo.


----------



## englishmania

Que engraçado. Em Portugal, dizemos sempre "um Ferrari", etc.

É como os nomes de bandas, que os brasileiros identificam normalmente como masculino/singular, não é?


----------



## uchi.m

Macunaíma said:


> Boa pergunta. Eu também digo uma Ferrari, uma Mercedes, um Audi, uma BMW, um Land Rover, um Porsche, um Hummer, etc. Não sei a raiz dessa inconsistência de gênero ao tratar a frota da minha garagem .


Eu tenho uma Bentley, você não te-em.  O problema é que é uma de 1,99



englishmania said:


> É como os nomes de bandas, que os brasileiros identificam normalmente como masculino/singular, não é?


Depende da banda; algumas bandas tem nomes femininos, outras, masculinos. Via de regra é concordar com o nome dela. Se for nome estrangeiro, aí sim, geralmente é no masculino.


----------



## englishmania

uchi.m said:


> Depende da banda; algumas bandas tem nomes femininos, outras, masculinos. Via de regra é concordar com o nome dela. Se for nome estrangeiro, aí sim, geralmente é no masculino.



Ah...então dizem, por exemplo, gosto _dos_ Los Hermanos?
Sempre ouvi "do" referente a bandas.


----------



## uchi.m

englishmania said:


> Ah...então dizem, por exemplo, gosto _dos_ Los Hermanos?
> Sempre ouvi "do" referente a bandas.


no caso deles, já ouvi dizerem gosto _de_ Los Hermanos


----------



## Alentugano

englishmania said:


> Ah...então dizem, por exemplo, gosto _dos_ Los Hermanos?
> Sempre ouvi "do" referente a bandas.


English, aí é muito simples, no Brasil geralmente a palavra _grupo_ fica subentendida, então fica _Eu gosto do (grupo) U2_; _Eu assisti o show do (grupo) Pink Floyd_, e assim por diante. Mas, como já referiram, julgo que isso se passa mais com bandas estrangeiras.


----------



## Joca

Macunaíma said:


> Boa pergunta. Eu também digo uma Ferrari, uma Mercedes, um Audi, uma BMW, um Land Rover, um Porsche, um Hummer, etc. Não sei a raiz dessa inconsistência de gênero ao tratar a frota da minha garagem .
> 
> Acho que falar em "raízes italianas" só faria sentido em São Paulo e no Sul, e nem vejo como plausível a teoria. É um daqueles casos inexplicáveis mesmo.


 
Sei que isso é off-topic (Wanda, me dê uma chance, ), mas também fiquei intrigado com essa questão de "raízes italianas" levantada pelo Brass. Aqui, no Sul, só mesmo na Serra Gaúcha é que se pode falar de tradição italiana. No restante da Região, os italianos - parece - se deixaram misturar bastante e perderam um pouco de suas raízes...


----------



## uchi.m

Joca said:


> Sei que isso é off-topic (Wanda, me dê uma chance, ), mas também fiquei intrigado com essa questão de "raízes italianas" levantada pelo Brass. Aqui, no Sul, só mesmo na Serra Gaúcha é que se pode falar de tradição italiana. No restante da Região, os italianos - parece - se deixaram misturar bastante e perderam um pouco de suas raízes...


Estou desconfiado que não sou o único forero a sofrer de crise construção de identidade étnica


----------



## Alentugano

Brass said:


> Oi, Alentugano.
> 
> Uma possível explicação estaria em nossas raízes italianas, que nos levam a entender um(a) Ferrari como "una macchina" e, por extensão, algumas outras "máquinas" também ficaram no feminino (Ferraris, Lamborghinis, Mercedes, BMWs).
> (Em tempo: annaczz, como você pôde escrever "Ferrari" com minúscula? Sacrilégio!)


Mercedes, na realidade, é um nome feminino, mas e Ferrari, BMW, etc., qual será a explicação para estes? Estou intrigado!


----------



## uchi.m

Alentugano said:


> Mercedes, na realidade, é um nome feminino, mas e Ferrari, BMW, etc., qual será a explicação para estes? Estou intrigado!


BMW deve ter o W vindo da palavra Wagen que, em alemão, é masculino. Mas carro, em alemão, tem gênero neutro. Então, talvez, referir-se ao carro, em alemão, apesar da marca ser no masculino, seja no neutro.

Em português não existe o gênero neutro, então devem ter tirado par ou ímpar na hora de escolher. O problema é que esses caras não tinham autoridade e já agora as outras pessoas escolhem como bem entenderem.


----------



## Audie

Também digo *'uma* Ferrari', *'uma* BMW', *'uma *Land Rover' e *'uma *Mercedes'.  Já ouvi muito 'um BMW' e 'um Mercedes', mas 'um Ferrari' me soa  estranho. Quando eu tiver uma, contudo, não me incomodarei com o tratamento  que vocês quiserem lhe dar.
Acrescento que também depende do tipo do veículo. Acho que os  utilitários esportivos (SUV) e as picapes são sempre femininos,  independente de marca, não?

eng, penso que também, às vezes, se leva em conta o plural, na concordância com nomes de bandas. '_Os Rolling Stones_', '_Os Paralamas_', '_as_ _Go Go's'_.  

Geralmente '_os Beatles_', mas, vez ou outra, '_the Beatles_'. Mas '_the Doors_'. Suponho que ninguém diz '_os Doors'._

Aqui tínhamos '_a Blitz_' e uma que sempre se discutia: '_a_' ou '_o_' '_Legião Urbana_'?.


Joca, você tem razão: ela deveria mudar para _*W*anda_ (_MacPherson_). Nós todos estamos resumidos em _Zoe _(Zoé) e _Hamish _(Zezé).


----------



## Macunaíma

uchi.m said:


> BMW deve ter o W vindo da palavra Wagen que, em alemão, é masculino.



BMW vem de Bayerische Motoren Werke, e não me pergunte o gênero disso.

P.S.: dei uma googlada (credo!) em "Sílvio Pereira" e, de fato, Land Rover é geralmente tratada no feminino, como disse a Audie; eu sempre achei que Land Rover tivesse cara de macho.


----------



## anaczz

Audierunt said:


> Mas '_the Doors_'. Suponho que ninguém diz '_os Doors'._
> 
> Mas há quem diga "os the Doors" (argh)!
> 
> Aqui tínhamos '_a Blitz_' e uma que sempre se discutia: '_a_' ou '_o_' '_Legião Urbana_'?.
> 
> Pois, mas em Portugal eles seriam os Blitz e os Legião Urbana, por isso a pergunta.





			
				Brass said:
			
		

> (Em tempo: annaczz, como você pôde escrever "Ferrari" com minúscula? Sacrilégio!)


Foi de propósito... Um carro é um carro, não merece minhas maiúsculas, seus carrólatras!


----------



## Carfer

Macunaíma said:


> BMW vem de Bayerische Motoren Werke, e não me pergunte o gênero disso.


 
Neutro, acho eu. Se ainda me lembro do alemão que me ensinaram no liceu, é _'das Werk'_ (singular)e _'die Werke' (_plural, que julgo que é o caso em BMW)


----------



## uchi.m

Carfer said:


> Neutro, acho eu. Se ainda me lembro do alemão que me ensinaram no liceu, é _'das Werk'_ (singular)e _'die Werke' (_plural, que julgo que é o caso em BMW)


É verdade! Falei besteira acima.


----------



## Alentugano

anaczz said:


> Foi de propósito... Um carro é um carro, não merece minhas maiúsculas, seus carrólatras!



Ana, aquele comentário não era meu, você se enganou ao citar!


----------



## Istriano

Com nomes de modelos:
_

Novo Kia Soul chega em dezembro
Novo Polo europeu chega com motor 1,2 turbo e caixa de sete marchas. 
Reportagem da QUATRO RODAS sobre o Toyota Corolla 2011_
_ *A Seat Alhambra* 2011 é uma versão diferenciada da Volkswagen Sharan
O Renault Wind será o próximo modelo da montadora a ganhar uma versão ao estilo Gordini
_O novo _BMW Série 1_ foi recentemente revelado ao mundo, na versão cinco portas


----------



## anaczz

Istriano said:


> _ *A Seat Alhambra* 2011 é uma versão diferenciada da Volkswagen Sharan_


_
Talvez esteja implícito a "van" ou a "perua" (ainda há quem pense assim)_


----------



## breezeofwater

Audierunt said:


> Geralmente '_os Beatles_', mas, vez ou outra, '_the Beatles_'. Mas '_the Doors_'. Suponho que ninguém diz '_os Doors'._


E isso mesmo, Os Beatles e os The Doors…!! 
São aquelas incoerências linguísticas como dizer O Alcorão em vez de O Corão já que al/el é o artigo definido que já significa -o, então acaba por dizer-se -o o corão... 
Em Portugal sempre ouvi dizer um mercedez, um BMW, um ferrari. 
Será uma espécie de concorância com o género da palavra -marca? A marca > a ferrari?
Ou será um galicismo = une voiture? Une mercedez, une BMW, une ferrari? Nunca me hei-de habituar a este feminino em francês!! 
BW


----------



## Dustan

Se alguém me perguntasse o porque do uso de "uma" e não "um" eu não saberia dizer se esta necessariamente certo ou errado, mas diria que a pessoa esta colocando a marca acima do "carro da marca". Tecnicamente, na língua informal se deve usar "um (carro) Ferrari", mas na linguagem informal eu diria que você teria que procurar muito antes de encontrar alguém que falasse assim.

Além disso, falar simplesmente "um Ferrari" contradiz o instinto de gênero, já que a palavra Ferrari é feminina (ou é considerada feminina, sinceramente não sei como outros países se referem a ela) no Português.

Em uma comparação, seria o mesmo que dizer "um televisão".


----------



## Vanda

> Além disso, falar simplesmente "um Ferrari" contradiz o instinto de  gênero, já que a palavra Ferrari é feminina (ou é considerada feminina,  sinceramente não sei como outros países se referem a ela) no Português.


Ei Dustan.   Aí que _tá_ o problema. Como Ferrari é nome próprio (sobrenome) não tem como dizer que é uma palavra considerada feminina. Por exemplo, tive colegas de trabalho com este sobrenome e na nossa cidade todos se referem ao chefe da família como ''o'' Ferrari. Quanto ao carro, o uso é ''uma'' Ferrari, sabe-se lá porquê.


----------



## Dustan

Deve ser por isso que o português é considerado tão difícil de aprender ... Há vários casos na língua falada que são de um jeito por simplesmente serem.

Talvez o uso de "a Ferrari" continua por já se considerar uma marca, e não mais um sobrenome quando se refere aos carros, mas continua como "os Ferrari" quando se refere a um sobrenome pela necessidade de se colocar tudo no masculino quando o grupo tem participantes de ambos gêneros ...

Vá entender =X


----------



## englishmania

Vanda said:


> Quanto ao carro, o uso é ''uma'' Ferrari, sabe-se lá porquê.



Mas o uso de "uma Ferrari" só se vê no Brasil, pois em Portugal dizemos "um Ferrari"(carro) e "a Ferrari" (marca). Pelo menos, até onde sei.


----------



## breezeofwater

englishmania said:


> Mas o uso de "uma Ferrari" só se vê no Brasil, pois em Portugal dizemos "um Ferrari"(carro) e "a Ferrari" (marca). Pelo menos, até onde sei.


English concordo contigo em regra geral , mas a verdade é que abriria uma exepção para a Ferrari porque já ouvi frases como Ele comprou uma Ferrari em Portugal, tu não?
Em contrapartida nunca ouvi dizer uma BMW, uma Peugeot, uma Toyota... 
Vanda, creio que mesmo que não possamos considerar uma palavra feminina ou masculina, em português há uma certa atracção do –a final que inspira o feminino e do –o final que inspira o masculino... 
BW


----------



## Vanda

O que não é o caso de Ferrari que não termina nem com -a nem com -o. (Só pra ficar claro, estou sempre me referindo ao uso nas terras tupiniquins.)


----------



## englishmania

breezeofwater said:


> English concordo contigo em regra geral , mas a verdade é que abriria uma exepção para a Ferrari porque já ouvi frases como Ele comprou uma Ferrari em Portugal, tu não?



Eu nunca ouvi, mas...


----------



## Audie

Vanda said:


> O que não é o caso de Ferrari que não termina nem  com -a nem com -o. (Só pra ficar claro, estou sempre me referindo ao uso  nas terras tupiniquins.)


Nem de BMW ou Peugeot, ambos na citação de BW (mas, como Dustan, aí embaixo, também só lembro de ter ouvido 'um Peugeot'): :





breezeofwater said:


> Em contrapartida nunca ouvi dizer uma BMW, uma Peugeot, uma Toyota...
> Vanda, creio que mesmo que não possamos considerar uma palavra feminina ou masculina, em português há uma certa atracção do –a final que inspira o feminino e do –o final que inspira o masculino...
> BW


Concordo que há essa atração. Quanto ao veículo Toyota, no Brasil, é mais comum se dizer '*um *Toyota', exceto quando se trata de um utilitário (seja van¹, perua¹, picape¹, jipe ou SUV; talvez crossovers também?): '*um *Toyota Corolla', '*uma *(Toyota) Hilux' e '*uma *Toyota (Bandeirante)'. Esta última, embora (acho que) seja um jipe, é muito usada como transporte de passageiros no interior de Pernambuco. E os profissionais que trabalham nisso são chamados '_toyoteiros_' (assim como são/eram os _kombeiros_).


Dustan said:


> Agora "uma Peugeot" tenho ainda que ouvir, não importa que tipo de veiculo seja...


Eu também.

¹Ou '_carrinha_s' em Portugal, não é?


----------



## Dustan

breezeofwater said:


> Em contrapartida nunca ouvi dizer uma BMW, uma Peugeot, uma Toyota...
> Vanda, creio que mesmo que não possamos considerar uma palavra feminina ou masculina, em português há uma certa atracção do –a final que inspira o feminino e do –o final que inspira o masculino...
> BW



Para mim é comum ouvir uma BMW, mesmo que o normal seja abreviar só para "uma BM", e acho que no geral é tão comum quanto "um BMW / BM"

Toyota, como o Audierunt falou já ouvi quando se refere a jipes, picates e assemelhados.

Agora "uma Peugeot" tenho ainda que ouvir, não importa que tipo de veiculo seja...


----------



## breezeofwater

Audierunt said:


> ¹Ou '_carrinha_s' em Portugal, não é?


Também dizemos (um/a) picape (pick up??) e (uma) (mini)van (atracção do gérero??) mas perua só conhecia a _perua snob (BR)_... 
Sim, carrinha!  (e camião/caminhão...) Audi super portuga!! 
BW


----------



## darksoda

Oi e ai pessoal, então estava dando uma fuçada em topicos antigos se não me engano tem 2  topicos com essa mesma pergunta, enfim ouvi dizer que o certo é um ferrari agora porque está errado uma ferrari eu não sei porque,será que alguem teria uma ideia?? obrigado futuras respostas.


----------



## darksoda

achei a resposta suponho aqui nesse artigo como não podemos colocar links vou colocar o texto:
*Artigo (in)definido

*


> Afinal, é “o” Ferrari ou “a” Ferrari? “O” BMW ou “a” BMW? Essa confusão pode ter causa definida: o “espírito italiano”
> Texto: Josué Machado, revista Língua Portuguesa
> Na Itália, chamam o “automobile” de “la macchina”, uma senhora, portanto. Daí, por aqui começaram a escrever e dizer: a Mercedes, a Alfa Romeo, a Brabham, a McLaren. Seria bom lembrar que em português os carros, os automóveis, são masculinos: o Mercedes, o Alfa, o Ferrari, o Brabham, o Williams. E por aí vai.
> As fábricas, sim, são a Mercedes, a Alfa Romeo, a Ferrari, a Brabham, a Lotus. Curioso que o nome de alguns carros, talvez por não fazer parte tradicionalmente da Fórmula 1, era e continua sendo precedido pelo artigo masculino: o Audi, o Toyota, o Porsche e alguns outros poucos. Isso não explica, entretanto, o fato de o automóvel BMW ser chamado de a BMW. Italianês, provavelmente.



Fonte: Revista Língua Portuguesa, matéria publicada na edição nº 7 sob o título “O feminino no esporte”.


----------



## LuizLeitao

Trata-se de um vício de linguagem, pois o correto é o gênero masculino: um (carro, automóvel) Mercedes, Ferrari. Coisas do Brasil...
Entretanto, é certo dizer a (perua) Kombi. Peruas, no Brasil, são utilitários, certos tipos de caminhonetes (camionetes em Portugal).


----------



## mexerica feliz

_Minha _*caranga*_ é maquina quente. Eu sou terrível!
_


----------



## Vanda

Correto, Luis? O que é correto em língua?  Bem lembrado, Mexerica, minha caranga é máquina quente!


----------



## LuizLeitao

Correto em linguagem formal, literária. Coloquialmente, concordo com você, (quase) tudo é permitido.


----------



## Vanda

ahã... ainda bem!  Depois o coitado ouve um zilhão de brasileiros falando assim e vai pensar que a gente não sabe de nada...


----------



## calande

É que cada marca de carro lembra um genro masculino ou feminino, e daí pega. Um chevete, uma BMW, etc...


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Joca said:


> Sei que isso é off-topic (Wanda, me dê uma chance, ), mas também fiquei intrigado com essa questão de "raízes italianas" levantada pelo Brass. Aqui, no Sul, só mesmo na Serra Gaúcha é que se pode falar de tradição italiana. No restante da Região, os italianos - parece - se deixaram misturar bastante e perderam um pouco de suas raízes...




_Ma che é isso, bello! Me vem aqui pra São Paulo, e nem precisa me sê na Mooca nem no Bixiga, você vai vê que os Italiano me tão em toda a parte! _ Aí, Wandinha, não me fica nervosa!!!

Mas voltando a questão do tópico, acho que quando se trata da _macchina_, é mesmo a Ferrari, a Porsche, a Mercedez. Mas também dizemos um Lamborghini, um Audi... Acho que é as pessoas ouvem e vão difundindo....rs


----------

